# Specials > Testing Ground >  how do i get an avatar

## bosshog

is there any reason why i cannot get myself an avatar.
i have tried but the system wont allow me .????

----------


## emszxr

you have to wait til you been here for so long or post a certain number of times.

----------


## golach

you have to have Orger status, see this link for an explanation


http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=13352

----------


## bosshog

i see, thanks all for the explanation.

----------


## Kodiak

30 is the magic number, so after 30 posts you will be able upload a Avatar.

Welcome to the Board and enjoy making many posts.   :Grin:

----------


## butterfly

i was wondering that too bosshog.the orgers are alwys very helpful! ::

----------


## butterfly

ah by looking at the link from golach i have a few more days to wait....then i will need help on how to do it....still new to this... ::

----------


## Fran

You should be able to do it now, will it be a lovely butterfly like yourself!

----------


## canuck

> is there any reason why i cannot get myself an avatar.
> i have tried but the system wont allow me .????


While you wait to put in the time and build up your post count you might be able to add a signature line with a unique, avatar looking, kind of insert.

----------


## bosshog

> ah by looking at the link from golach i have a few more days to wait....then i will need help on how to do it....still new to this...


 but if you already have 156 post,s why can you not get an avatar.    ::

----------


## Bobinovich

It's not just dependent on post count, but on duration of membership too.  Butterfly joined in Jan so probably has not reached the minimum of 30 days yet, even though their post count is well above that required.

----------


## canuck

Gosh, in my day I think that we had to wait a year to get an avatar.

----------


## Sarah

I was wondering this myself, thanks!

----------


## butterfly

> Butterfly joined in Jan so probably has not reached the minimum of 30 days yet, even though their post count is well above that required.


 
guess i talk a lot...and fran yes it probably will be a butterfly,love them.      bosshog-i have a few days to wait for my avatar. :Smile:

----------


## butterfly

A big thankyou to Joxville and Metalakk for the help with my avatar.Could not have done it without you both.Cheers!

----------

